# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Johnd (Nov 24, 2016)

I hope you all have a beautiful and blessed celebration of all that we have been given. I hope you have a lot of wine too!! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

My inbox runeth over with many an ad for wonderful sales.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all !!!!
We hope everyone has a wonderful and thankful day today.
We also will raise our glasses to say thanks for all the great people here at WineMakingTalk !!

TXWineDuo


----------



## heatherd (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to all an looking forward to a great holiday season for all of us,as always (think outside the box)


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2016)

Best wishes for a very Happy Thanksgiving to my "family" on WMT. Have a great day with your families.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Drink (and eat) responsibly...


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy T-Day. My 5lbs turkey breast is now in the smoker.


----------



## roger80465 (Nov 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> My inbox runeth over with many an ad for wonderful sales.


Just took advantage of the 15% off at Home Brew Supply!


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 24, 2016)

Struggling to stay awake... food... induced... coma.... zzzzzzz.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 24, 2016)

A happy and safe Thanksgiving to everyone on this forum.


----------



## drainsurgeon (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends at WMT. May your holiday table be full of your favorite wine! Prost!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I still maintain that if you take our special Thanksgiving smilie: 


And you turn it around left-to-right, it reads like a murder story:


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my forum friends. Hope everyone will be enjoying the rewards of our finely crafted nectars.


----------



## Sage (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy T day


----------



## Johnd (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving WMT’ers!! Got my Popeyes turkey on the Primo, just me and Mrs. Johnd up at the property til Sunday. Little duck hunting, little deer hunting, little fishing, little feasting, and a lot of relaxation....


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving friends!

Mother in law is here and the kids will be home this afternoon to celebrate the last holiday in the Mannsion. We move to temporary housing over the weekend. 

Traditional Thanksgiving dinner in store. We’ll be sharing a Luna Chard, French Rose, Brunello and a Pinot Noir with dinner tonight.


----------



## Jal5 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!
Turkey us all the trimmings and of course the fruit of our labors. joe


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 28, 2019)

The kids are touting this new-fangled stuff called "mayonnaise" as a way to get a great sear on meat: https://skillet.lifehacker.com/you-can-use-mayonnaise-to-sear-a-steak-1834218246 . Once you think about what is actually *in* mayonnaise, it makes sense: mostly oil and egg. Who _wouldn't_ want that on their steak?

Our dear guest has been prodding me to try the mayo thing sometime. We're having rack of lamb for Thanksgiving, and I had been planning to marinate it in EVOO/garlic/thyme/rosemary, sooo... epiphany. I made an mayo/aioli hybrid, with lots of thyme and rosemary too. (Easy way to make mayo: ) 

I just slathered the aioli all over the rack. This is actually easier than the marinade I was planning, as I won't need to put it all in a ziploc bag and turn every hour or so. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 29, 2019)

Cheers all. Had to cancel on my family gathering due to a cold. Arg.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 30, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I just slathered the aioli all over the rack. This is actually easier than the marinade I was planning, as I won't need to put it all in a ziploc bag and turn every hour or so. I'll let you know how it goes!



I said I would report on the results. I would say that it was very good, but not great. The aioli provided lovely flavors and fats in the right places. However, I think it slowed the browning/rendering/crisping just a tetch too much. Still yummy though. The meal was rounded out by green beans with walnuts and gorgonzola _dolce_, braised fennel, and mushroom/artichoke risotto. Our guest showed off by making madeleines and creme brulee.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks good, Paul! 

I tried the mayo treatment on a Tri Tip a while back. That was the one and only time I used it. Like your lamb, the Tri Tip was good, but not great - felt I get a better sear without it.


----------



## CDrew (Dec 1, 2019)

The Mayo trick is an old one and the only place I really like it is on fish. We actually learned this on Hawaii cooking Ono and searing Ahi. I would say for that, it works extremely well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2019)

I am certainly going to try the mayo trick on a steak or something that I actually sear in a pan, rather than high-temp roast.

Last night for the leftover lamb chops (I know, I was surprised too!), I found a good way to reheat them. I used the aioli to make a roux, well, maybe more like beurre manié than roux. I then ladled in some ho-made chicken stock and a little lemon juice to make a bright, rich, savory sauce. This allowed me to gently reheat the rare lamb chops.


----------

